# Strain?



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of "Flow" I guess its a local Washington strain, so I'm told. Does anyone know anything? Heres some pics.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 13, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever heard of "Flow" I guess its a local Washington strain, so I'm told. Does anyone know anything? Heres some pics.


Hey GDG, I've never heard of "Flow" as a strain. Perhaps they were meaning the method of growing it, i.e. "Ebb and Flow" Hydroponics.

I've got a tackle box just like that one. I love it. Easy to carry to the beach.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*whats up GreenDayGirl. i have to say your ladies are looking nice and bushy. whatever you are doing keep it up. i have herd of flo. i will see if i can find the description for ya. you said you were using MG soil? be sure not to give them nutes and if you do use very small doses as the MG soil is loaded. my plants will be 7 weeks wed. and i have not given them any nutes. take a look at my grow. how many weeks are you into flower? *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*its me again. i found the FLO strain. click on the link. go to strains. stroll down and its right there. www.seedbankupdate.com *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *whats up GreenDayGirl. i have to say your ladies are looking nice and bushy. whatever you are doing keep it up. i have herd of flo. i will see if i can find the description for ya. you said you were using MG soil? be sure not to give them nutes and if you do use very small doses as the MG soil is loaded. my plants will be 7 weeks wed. and i have not given them any nutes. take a look at my grow. how many weeks are you into flower? *


  Hey Grunt! I started them on 12/12 on Feb. 20. Thanks for the info on the nutes in my soil, otherwise I'd be killing them!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 13, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *its me again. i found the FLO strain. click on the link. go to strains. stroll down and its right there. www.seedbankupdate.com *


Very cool. I like the multi-harvest thing. I wonder if that could be manipulated with an indoor grow? I've done rejuvenating to gain multiple crops, but this one sounds like it does it all by itself.

Very interesting.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Very cool. I like the multi-harvest thing. I wonder if that could be manipulated with an indoor grow? I've done rejuvenating to gain multiple crops, but this one sounds like it does it all by itself.
> 
> Very interesting.


  These actually are an indoor grow, there are 7 of them hiding out in my outdoor tool shed. Modified of course. My buddy gave them to me a month ago to thin out his crop since he was moving and is only growing Purple and W. Widow. If I can make something of this strain I'll try my hand at the more spendy stuff. Is there any way to make it more potent?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

its all in the trichomes. i will see if i can find the trichome link for ya.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Very cool. I like the multi-harvest thing. I wonder if that could be manipulated with an indoor grow? I've done rejuvenating to gain multiple crops, but this one sounds like it does it all by itself.
> 
> Very interesting.


  Ok I went to Strains but apparently I am computer challenged and have been "stumped" HELP!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

after you click on the computer strains you will see a list of strains. stroll down the page and flo is right there. you cant miss it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

here ya go.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 13, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Ok I went to Strains but apparently I am computer challenged and have been "stumped" HELP!


The strains were listed alphabetically. If you scroll down some, you'll see it listed.

Yes, you CAN maximize the potency of the plant by maximizing all of the growth factors.

1. Grow Hydroponically using "perfect" nutrients. Use those that are made for growing MJ.

2. Keep your water in "perfect" condition. (pH, softness, clean)

3. Maximize the light that you give your plants and make it the best spectrum that's available. I use "Hortilux" bulbs. I don't know of any better.

4. Keep the temperature and humidity at optimum levels in your grow area.

This explanation is very brief, but there are people in this group that know every aspect of each subject I've listed. If you read the past posts on each subject and make some notes, you'll have a good understanding of the process. Anything you don't understand, or would just like more information on, just ask in the appropriate area of the forum, and one of the pros will answer you quick.

I'm an Ebb and Flow Hydroponics person. I consider it the closest method to a perfect Marijuana grow within a reasonable price and maintenance level that exists today. Of course, since it IS my method of growing, I'm kinda prejudiced about it....Hhaahahaaha.

Good luck to you in all your grows, and if there is anything I can help you with, either post it to the forum or in a PM to me. I prefer the forum posting, because as my signature line says:


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 13, 2006)

nice pics ,i like your garden


----------



## moon man (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi Green Day Girl. Flow is a strain from Sagarmatha Seeds.  I saw it on the net around 2000.  I did a search on Google and found this discription, the same discription I saw back then. 


     Type:  Sataiva_Indica, indoor
     Vegitate Until:  4-7 internodes
     Flowering time:  50-55 days
     Height:  1 meter


" When the original Flo was crossed with a pure Indica, Sagarmatha arrived at this dynamite F1 hybrid with purple hues.  She is a very unique Indica/Sativa hybrid that produces a larger, vigourous plant with a mediative stone.  
   The High is focused and not scattered.  Great for musicians and computer operators.  smokers will enjoy a flavourful taste and a flowing, flowering fragrance.
   Every connoisseur will want to 'grow' with the flow."

Flo is still available but I haven't seen Flow anywhere.


----------



## THEMEDIC (Jun 25, 2006)

FLO (Dj Short) Purple Thai X Afghani


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 9, 2006)

thinks your sidekick (yellow day gal) has been at your plants.....


----------

